# Riff raff



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

I went into a Target--- ONCE.

There were two very large, dirty and frightening looking people ( like gang members) who were caught shoplifting just a few feet from me.

They started fighting, the police were using tasers, and management employees were also screaming.

I asked God to let me get out of there and I would never darken the doors of Target again. I haven't and I won't. I paid my personal shopper to pick me up some of the Jason Wu whimsical things that Target had, as they actually do cooredinate with his couture line, but I will never go into Target again.

Scared me very badly!!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went into a Target--- ONCE.
> 
> ...


Um, you're quite the dramatic one. I've seen this before but it wouldn't stop be from going somewhere...you can walk home from work and encounter the same traumatic experience...things happen. There are bad and good people everywhere, not just Target lol. This is coming from someone who doesn't even like Target much, prefer Walmart.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went into a Target--- ONCE.
> 
> ...


 I'm jealous that you have personal shopper.

As for Target. It's actually a really nice store - much better than Walmart - and unfortunately people target (no pun intended) any store including high end ones. Unless the store is a boutique that you're buzzed in and pay $1,500 for a $5 tank top then all stores have the potential for crooks. Our local Macy's had a group of people break into it overnight (last year) and the swat team had to be called in. It's an indication that our area is bad or the store is trashy but rather thieves who thought they could get away with it.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm jealous that you have personal shopper.
> ...


 Honey, in this area, most of us have personal shoppers to go into the cities ( Dallas. Fort Worth, sometimes Austin)  and come back with fab things for us. I live in an area called " The Bubble"... It's a lot of fun to be so pampered.. Like I said in my first post, I decided to pick a rich, younger, much younger, man when I got married, and lordy mercy, the lifestyle is thrilling. Underneath it all, I'm just a little country girl from Alabama, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shhh.  

AND to the poster who thinks I was being a drama queen about the Target experience, NO, I was not. I was scared out of my mind. I don't remember getting out of the store.. but I do remember that I said " Never again" to a known probably dangerous situation in a city. I was new to the area at the time, and didn't know that Target and Wal- Mart are frequent attractors of riff raff, That was 10 years ago. We all pick and choose what life we will have, and I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine. Thanks!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow. Must be nice to breathe your rarified air. "Riff raff"? Seriously?

I have noticed you drop a lot of hints about your "wealth" in your posts, things that aren't particularly relevant, just, well, obvious and a bit tacky. I don't think anyone in particular cares or is particularly impressed. I move in some rather higher end social  circles myself on occasion, and I know how those who brag about "wealth" are perceived. This is a friendly little forum where we tend to try to avoid judgement and offense. Let's keep it that way.



> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honey, in this area, most of us have personal shoppers to go into the cities ( Dallas. Fort Worth, sometimes Austin)  and come back with fab things for us. I live in an area called " The Bubble"... It's a lot of fun to be so pampered.. Like I said in my first post, I decided to pick a rich, younger, much younger, man when I got married, and lordy mercy, the lifestyle is thrilling. Underneath it all, I'm just a little country girl from Alabama, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shhh.
> 
> AND to the poster who thinks I was being a drama queen about the Target experience, NO, I was not. I was scared out of my mind. I don't remember getting out of the store.. but I do remember that I said " Never again" to a known probably dangerous situation in a city. I was new to the area at the time, and didn't know that Target and Wal- Mart are frequent attractors of riff raff, That was 10 years ago. We all pick and choose what life we will have, and I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine. Thanks!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Must be nice to breathe your rarified air. "Riff raff"? Seriously?
> 
> I have noticed you drop a lot of hints about your "wealth" in your posts, things that aren't particularly relevant, just, well, obvious and a bit tacky. I don't think anyone in particular cares or is particularly impressed. I move in some rather higher end social  circles myself on occasion, and I know how those who brag about "wealth" are perceived. This is a friendly little forum where we tend to try to avoid judgement and offense. Let's keep it that way.


 Thank you for posting this. I have been noticing on this trend on several threads and find it quite irritating.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, sometimes when you support yourself and your mother on $10 an hour, you don't have much of a choice but to shop amongst the "riff raff" I guess.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to agree with Angie on that. There's a saying, those with money don't talk about it, those without do.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree with the above. I'm also laughing really hard at the idea that "we all pick and choose what life we will have".


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 9, 2012)

> Honey, in this area, most of us have personal shoppers to go into the cities ( Dallas. Fort Worth, sometimes Austin) Â and come back with fab things for us. I live in an area called " The Bubble"... It's a lot of fun to be so pampered.. Like I said in my first post, I decided to pick a rich, younger, much younger,Â manÂ when I got married, and lordy mercy, the lifestyle is thrilling. Underneath it all, I'm just a little country girl from Alabama, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shhh. Â  AND to the poster who thinks I was being a drama queen about the Target experience, NO, I was not. I was scared out of my mind. I don't remember getting out of the store.. but I do remember that I said " Never again" to a known probablyÂ dangerous situation in a city. I was new to the area at the time, and didn't know that Target and Wal- Mart are frequent attractors of riff raff, That was 10 years ago. We all pick and choose what life we will have, and I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine. Thanks!! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! You're a piece of work! I'm surprised you have slumped so low as to talk to us  And sweetie, sugar, darling (insert whatever condescending name here) why are you even on this forum if you have personal shoppers and can't be bothered to (gasp!) shop at a Target.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait, that post wasn't satire?  It's just so unbelievably over-the-top that I am having a hard time believing it's for real, especially because of the reference to living in The Bubble.  It just smacks of stuff my friend Doug used to say when he pretended to be something he wasn't, like an Appalachian goat farmer or Microsoft executive (one of his favorite hobbies was coming up with the most bizarre things he could think of and see how many people believed him).  It's people who honestly have that mindset who make me glad I live in such a trashy neighborhood that I will never have to worry about seeing them around here.  People actually refuse to get out of their cars here because they're afraid they'll get stabbed.  I just refuse to go for walks after dark because I'm scared tree roots will break through the sidewalk and pull me underground.  Oh, hi, overactive imagination!  How are you doing?

(Having said that, I will not even set foot on a Walmart parking lot.  I hate them for political, economic, and sociological reasons.  But because of the clientele?  Not on my list of reasons to avoid them.  Plus I shop at Winco, which is strictly a grocery store and where you can see pretty much exactly the same customers as at Walmart, except at Winco, you get to see exactly what grocery items they buy and pretty much nothing else.  *That* can be terrifying, but for entirely different reasons, especially if you read books like _The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved_ and watch movies like _The Future of Food_.)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never been so embarrassed to be from Texas as I am right this moment. Some people are just unbelievable.


----------



## astokes (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been so embarrassed to be from Texas as I am right this moment. Some people are just unbelievable.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it possible this is an elaborate trolling?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Highly possible.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible this is an elaborate trolling?


I really, really hope so.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 10, 2012)

What is elaborate trolling?


----------



## reepy (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is elaborate trolling?


I was just about to ask that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

From Wikipedia:



> In Internet slang, a *troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.The noun _troll_ may refer to the provocative message itself, as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted."
> 
> While the word _troll_ and its associated verb *trolling* are associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels subjective, with trolling describing intentionally provocative actions and harassment outside of an online context. For example, mass media has used _troll_ to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."


 Edit: meaganola beat me to it!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 10, 2012)

We should all be sad for the personal shoppers that don't have their own personal shopper. Who do I write the cheque out to? If I had a shopper, I would not send them to Target for ANYTHING. I smell the stench of Troll!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 10, 2012)

So if this happened 10 years ago why are you bringing it up..? Or did I misread that while being distracted by the bragging?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 10, 2012)

> So if this happened 10 years ago why are you bringing it up..? Or did I misread that while being distracted by the bragging?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol. I'd only been to Target once. There aren't any in Canada...yet but it is coming this year.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly love Target. I feel like it's a bit of a nicer Walmart. Kinda makes me feel a little richer while I'm living off of a $60/week paycheck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know what is wrong with getting a good deal. I found button down short sleeve tops for $1. I bought 3 of them. If I can buy something for less, I'd go there to buy it. Feeding and clothing a family of 4 is not cheap but it got easier shopping at dollar stores, liquidators and Walmart.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know what is wrong with getting a good deal. I found button down short sleeve tops for $1. I bought 3 of them. If I can buy something for less, I'd go there to buy it. Feeding and clothing a family of 4 is not cheap but it got easier shopping at dollar stores, liquidators and Walmart.


 Agreed! My husband and I have about 18k a year to live off of. I don't like Wal-mart for all kinds of reasons, but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed! My husband and I have about 18k a year to live off of. I don't like Wal-mart for all kinds of reasons, but beggars can't be choosers!


 never again the grad school times for me. :  I got into so much credit card debt in grad school...how does one choose betweeen food, alcohol, or make up?


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never again the grad school times for me. :  I got into so much credit card debt in grad school...how does one choose betweeen food, alcohol, or make up?


 1. Alcohol

2. Makeup

3. Food

Unfortunately, I've still got another 5-7 years until I'm done with grad school... :/ Yay for being poor!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1. Alcohol
> ...


 Oh dear I never could've made it through a PhD program. I'm thinking about going back but for an MBA...NOT anything academic. Plus I'd only do part time and have work pay for it, lol. Living off my grad stipend was...TERRIBLE. And I had a FLAS so I had a higher stipend than people who were TAs. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

TallTexanGirl, I would think since you're older (judging by your posts) you'd have a lot more sense. eehhhh i was wrong


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

Reading Riff Raft took me to Aladdin, probably because I watched it last night.

Then I come here and have to read this BS?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

That post got moved to its own thread?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

It was causing a lot of really off topic conversation in a different thread. but yes, it is funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 11, 2012)

Whenever I see this thread, this is where my brain goes:


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 12, 2012)

Where do I begin with my joy in this topic....y'all made my day


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 12, 2012)

Next reality show: "The Real Housewives of the Bubble"? I don't wish poverty on anyone, but having experienced it does make you more relatable to a larger number of people. If you have a positive attitude, you can learn really cool "survival skills" from being poor. We do not always choose our financial circumstances. I certainly didn't choose for my beloved, hardworking husband to become disabled. That being said, if TallCoolTexan is sincere, I want her to be happy that she's rich but realize that the comments about it could be toned down so as not to sound pretentious. "My sweet husband spoils me and lets me buy lots of makeup" versus "I have an unlimited budget for cosmetics". Most of us would be kinda scared if we were in a store with screaming employees and tazers. But it is not due to it being a low-class store.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 12, 2012)

Terrifying people and things can happen in any store. When I worked at Bath and Body Works in high school (which is a pretty nice store), one lady punched another in the back of the head over a gift basket. 

True story, y'all.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Terrifying people and things can happen in any store. When I worked at Bath and Body Works in high school (which is a pretty nice store), one lady punched another in the back of the head over a gift basket.
> 
> True story, y'all.


 Last year on black friday some twat scratched me over yoga pants at Victoria's Secret. witches is crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Terrifying people and things can happen in any store. When I worked at Bath and Body Works in high school (which is a pretty nice store), one lady punched another in the back of the head over a gift basket.
> 
> True story, y'all.


 Yup, I worked at Target (gasp, how did I survive???) and we had scary things happen all the time, but then I worked at Macy's in another city and the same things happened. People are nuts.


----------



## astokes (Jun 12, 2012)

I worked at Edible Arrangements for a while. People go CRAZY over their fruit! Haha.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but the holidays really just bring out the best in people!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what it is, but the holidays really just bring out the best in people!


 absolutely. I end up going out on black friday more for the experience/people watching than the bargains, lol! I think the only thing I ended up buying on black friday last year were matching tattoos for me and my mama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> absolutely. I end up going out on black friday more for the experience/people watching than the bargains, lol! I think the only thing I ended up buying on black friday last year were matching tattoos for me and my mama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I went out and bought a ton of underwear, and that's it. I love the Gap's panties, but I only buy them when they're marked down during their black friday sales!

And that's cool about the tattoos! What'd you guys get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 13, 2012)

How sweet!  Matching mom/daughter tats.  Thats so great...I was picturing me and my daughter except she's only 9 so no...

We don't have black fridays in Canada.  We have to cross the border to experience the all American mayhem. I avoid it.  I get my underwear at Walmart because I buy them in bulk.  I have about 40+ pairs of panties.  I also buy socks in bulk too because it seems that I wear a new pair, then it goes in the wash and I never see it again :/  My son or husband or daughter steal them.  

I just think about my parents... they made less than we do now, raised 2 of us kids with no Walmarts, Targets and dollarstores.  That would be so much harder.  We did have Kmart and Woolworths then.  No Kmart and Woolworth now.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And that's cool about the tattoos! What'd you guys get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We got matching cherries. We actually got our first tattoos together years ago and she never got another one, but I kept getting them and have... um... quite a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but she always talked about wanting cherries, and the place I've been going to lately is in our local mall, and i didnt even know they were going to be open until I got there. A few minutes after I noticed they were open I saw my mom standing in line at VS and snatched her so we could go get them together. It was super spontaneous and fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 9, 2012)

Why darlings....such jealous responses of a woman who OBVIOUSLY has it better than us riff raff here that do our own shopping!

She lives in a "bubble", so surely you must feel SOME empathy for the poor dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She can't get out to do her own shopping because her young husband is just SOOOO loaded with money, that he doesn't want to risk her old ass getting hurt at the local Target! (pronounced Tarjay' for you riff raff that didn't know it was a French owned company)


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol what I never understood was....why send a personal shopper to target when you can send him to barney's...why pay for target's jason wu when you can just buy the real one?


----------

